# qmail + gpg

## ukasbadu

Czy istnieje możliwość w miarę prostym sposobem szyfrowania forwardowanego maila ? Chciałbym maile z jednego z kont forwardować na inny serwer w postaci zaszyfrowanej kluczem gpg. Próbowałem dopisać do pliku .qmail użytkownika polecenie 'gpg' z podaniem klucza w parametrze, ale nie działa. Niestety jestem nowy jeżeli chodzi o qmaila, wiec nie wiem do końca jak działają pliki .qmail, a dokumentacja milczy o problemie szyfrowania.

----------

## milu

jeszcze nie słyszałem żeby qmail przy forwardowaniu dawał opcję uruchamiania zewnętrznych programów więc myślę że nie tędy droga - nie da się zmusić qmaila, żeby forwardował maile jeszcze je szyfrując gpg. Może lepiej zastosować fetchmaila do ściągania do jakiejś lokalnej lub(lokalnej ale na serwerze) skrzynki i przesyłać okresowo(co X minut) dalej?

----------

## ukasbadu

Wywołać zew. program z pliku .qmail da się na pewno, z tym że chyba nie da się na wejście tego programu podać e-maila. Rozwiązanie z muttem byłoby ok, gdyby zastosować jakąś osobną skrzynkę (chcę mieć nieszyfrowane maile na pierwotnej szkrzynce i szyfrowane na odleglym serwerze) - pokombinuję. Myślałem po prostu że można to zrobić proścej. W każdym razie dziękuję za odpowiedź.

----------

## Jacekalex

Witam

http://search.cpan.org/~jred/Mail-GPG-1.0.6/lib/Mail/GPG.pm

http://search.cpan.org/~markov/Mail-Box-2.094/lib/Mail/Transport/Qmail.pod

http://search.cpan.org/search?query=net%3A%3Asmtp&mode=all

http://www.kt.agh.edu.pl/perl-faq/Poczta

@milu napisał:

 *Quote:*   

> jeszcze nie słyszałem żeby qmail przy forwardowaniu dawał opcję uruchamiania zewnętrznych programów więc myślę że nie tędy droga - nie da się zmusić qmaila......

 

polecam mycie uszu  :Smile: 

poprzez plik .qmail można podpiąć w kolejce: autoresponder, procmaila, maildropa, delivera (dovecot LDA), spamc, dspam i cholera wie - co jeszcze.

To by było na tyle

----------

